# My Chloe



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

This was my Chloe, she was 6 years old. I lost her in a divorce 2 years ago. My vindictive X refused to ship her to me, even though I was paying the air fare.
I met Chloe while walking my old Doberman, Mercury. She came from a field in our neighborhood at dusk. She was a bold little kitten, who walked right up to the dog. I petted her for a bit, and she proceeded to follow us home. She made me an offer I could not refuse and the rest was history. I miss her, and wish I could have gotten her back from him.
I worry about her and always pray that she was not dumped at a shelter. I know she is still out there somewhere and I think of her often.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Chloe is so beautiful. Do you think your ex is treating her well?


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

October said:


> Chloe is so beautiful. Do you think your ex is treating her well?


I sincerely hope so. I do not think that he would harm an animal. He may dump one if it is not convenient. 
I put a clause in our divorce contract that if at ANY time in her life he did not have the financial means to take care of her I would take her back and pay shipping. He first said he did not want her, and then changed his mind and insisted on keeping her. I asked repeatedly to have her sent to me but it did not happen.
And she was beautiful. She loved to be combed and brushed. Would lay there for an hour if I had the time!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Tiikiri said:


> I sincerely hope so. I do not think that he would harm an animal. He may dump one if it is not convenient.
> *I put a clause in our divorce contract that if at ANY time in her life he did not have the financial means to take care of her I would take her back and pay shipping.* He first said he did not want her, and then changed his mind and insisted on keeping her. I asked repeatedly to have her sent to me but it did not happen.
> And she was beautiful. She loved to be combed and brushed. Would lay there for an hour if I had the time!


If you want to, maybe you could go back to court and have the clause changed so that he *HAS* to give Chloe back to you. And if he refuses, he would be in contempt of court and be fined. Just a suggestion. If Chloe were my girl, that's what I'd do. She's so pretty. :love2


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

What a sweet cat. I love her markings. I think the name Chloe suits her.

I hope you are able to come to some peace of mind in this situation.


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

shes beautiful


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

She's gorgeous, I would offer to buy her from him and pick her up in person.
That's just me,I don't know your back story but I would never have left my cat behind in the first place.
My ex left her cat behind and has never inquired about her since.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! She is very pretty. ^^ MY parents are filing for a divorce, but it's not effecting me in any way. They were married for 33 years.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Boy, sounds like he only held on to her cuz he knew how much she meant to you..evil. Maybe someday you two will be reunited, she is definately a stunner!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

She is beautiful. I'm sorry to hear about the situation. If you know where your ex lives, turn up at his house and demand to see her.

I've told my OH that if we ever break up, the girls are mine!


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish it were that simple. I have no clue where he lives or any information about him. I don't care to re-hash the circumstances in which I left. 
I miss Chloe, and I miss the ones that have passed. I hope she has a good, long life wherever she is.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Tiikiri said:


> I wish it were that simple. I have no clue where he lives or any information about him. I don't care to re-hash the circumstances in which I left.
> I miss Chloe, and I miss the ones that have passed. I hope she has a good, long life wherever she is.


You don't have any way of contacting him, even through another person who could act as a middle man?
If you know his SS number it would be easy to track him down with a people finding service and it's probably possible to find him anyway depending on how badly you want to find him.
Now I don't know how much time has passed, if my ex asked for her cat after 10 years I'd refuse.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Chloe is so beautiful - I can understand why you miss you!


----------

